
Inspiration - Straubiz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/06/inspiration.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
darklajid
If you are inspired by this project, why don't you link to the kickstarter
project [1] more directly?

(It reached its goal easily, but it's a matter of pointing to the
source/project imo)

1: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/97103764/capture-
camera-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/97103764/capture-camera-clip-
system?ref=video)

~~~
sebkomianos
Maybe he wanted to give credit to the guy that posted this on his blog and so
Straubiz found out about it?

------
powertower
That product looks to be already designed, manufactured, tested, patented, and
is ready for release without a need for a single dollar to be pledged.

This is a very good marketing tactic.

There is no doubt that this is going to be a hit.

------
cbailey
I'm impressed. A quickdraw holster for cameras, gunslinger => filmslinger.

------
olliesaunders
Kind of nifty surprised it go so many upvotes though

